# I'm a very proud dad. Gotta brag a bit.



## Homer J

My son.  Graduated from Parris Island on Friday.


----------



## Misfit




----------



## vraiblonde

That is one handsome Marine  

Congratulations!


----------



## BadGirl

Yahooooooo!


----------



## DoWhat

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## RoseRed

Congratulations!  He is quite a handsome young man!


----------



## huntr1




----------



## MADPEBS1

congrats, going aviation or ground pounder?


----------



## ginwoman

What a good looking young man. Thank goodness for our young Americans like him who will be looking out for us.


----------



## Madam Blue

OOOORAH!!  From an old retired Marine who spent 13 weeks in beautiful Parris Island, SC in 1970.  Great looking young Marine.


----------



## Larry Gude

Good for him! It's an accomplishment to to even accepted to be sent to boot camp as I understand it theses days.


----------



## Freefaller

Congrats. Thank goodness there are young mmen like him! I had ther same feeling when my sone graduated from the Police Academy and I got to Pin his badge on him!


----------



## b23hqb

Good deal for him and the country. Now on to his specialty training.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Congrats to  you and your son!..He is one goodlooking Marine.  My Great nephew is at Parris Island now.


----------



## kwillia

Congrats! We thank you for raising such a fine young man and we thank him for his service.


----------



## itsbob

Where's the like button?


----------



## mamatutu

You should be so proud!  I love the photo of my husband when he grad Parris Island in 1974.  In every photo I see of the grads over the years, they have the same expression; like, ok, it's time to kick some butt!  God bless your son, and America!


----------



## 2BRN2B

Semper Fi! congrats


----------



## Homer J

Thanks all!  I'm obviously pretty damn proud to have raised a son with such drive.  Guess we must have done something right. 



MADPEBS1 said:


> congrats, going aviation or ground pounder?



 He's headed to Camp Geiger in January for Marine Combat Training and then to Ft. Sill, OK for Field Artillery School. Not sure what subspecialty yet.


----------



## Bann

What a handsome Marine!  Congratulations, dad (and mom!)I know you are so very proud of him.   oohrah!!


----------



## Pushrod

Congratulations! That is quite the accomplishment for both of you!


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## PrchJrkr

May God keep watch over him and protect him from the evils of this world.


----------



## acommondisaster

Congrats! You have a lot to be proud of! Let us know how his enlistment is going - where's he off to next?


----------

